# Help my dog needs to calm down



## Witty1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help me. I have a two year old who goes loopy when I come in and constantly licks her feet (already been checked out at vets) he says it's a nervous thing, I can understand that as when people put bins out we have to cross the road as she is too scared to go past them! Could it be her food making her hyper and nervous?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What food is she on? I think some high protein food can make them go a bit loopy.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> What food is she on? I think some high protein food can make them go a bit loopy.


What's SIDS excuse then? SIDS a total loop fruit and he's on natures diet! Maybe it's just a cockapoo trait


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, that's true! Though Barney went particularly loopy on some high protein kibble type food! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How long is she left on her own? What is she like when left? Am wondering if this feet licking is a boredom thing.....as for the greeting, we are with our two 24/7 except for visits to doctors, dentist, shopping, various outings and quite frankly you would think ours had been abandoned for days the greeting we get upon our return. That's dogs for you!


----------



## Witty1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi still not used to this chat format. My girl is left for about 2 hours and you would think I had come back after months of being away. I have just changed her from pedigree to a food called Happy Dog she seems more content but that's high in protein???? Will she always be this highly strung ahhhhh  but she is gorgeous anyway.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

So, your dog is pleased to see you when you come home - even if its just been 2 hours?! I'd say that its a good thing that she's happy - she clearly likes you!

It might be worth considering that dogs, unlike us, don't have much concept of time. Two hours may feel just as long as two weeks for all I know!

You mention that your dog is scared of the bins outside... is she scared of many things? Is there some desensitization work that you could be doing with her to help her? 

Miss Lilly has a lot of things that scare her. I spend time working with her to overcome her fears but she very clearly sees me as the great protector who will keep the bad things (loose paving stones, big dogs, odd looking rubbish bags) away from her and keep her safe. Its a slow process getting her to increase her confidence around new things but I promise you, the work I've done with her has definitely paid off and she is much 'braver' than even a few months ago.

I wonder whether your dogs foot licking has something to do with her anxiety? It might be helpful to consult a behaviourist about this as the constant licking may well result in other problems further along the way.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't say if there's any food connection my two have always been on the same food from a puppy.this is natures diet which is a balanced food made with no additives, preservatives or colourings. 
Both mine get so excited when I've been out or even upstairs for a short time! Highly strung over excited what ever it's called mine have always been like this  and Molly is nearly two. They only thing is that they do calm down quiet quickly. 
Molly is no where as bad as she use to be and to be fair Sid is still only 9 months and still a puppy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My little ruby can get spooked by things out of place or something she maybe hasn't seen before.
Try lots of encouragement & tasty treats to distract her as you walk past the bins, and let her get used to them in her own time.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I think it probably just misses you alot when you go away. Does it have toys to keep it busy? If not, i think these are very important and also getting someone to take care of her. The anxiety could also probably be because she's more comfortable around you and is super excited when you get home.


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

It is lovely when they are so happy to see you! I did changed my puppy's food and she certainly calmed considerably. She is now on Millies wolf heart, which she loves! Not the 80/20 but the 60/40, I think the high protein ones are too much for family dogs


----------

